# My Work in Progress



## Danielowenuk (Aug 12, 2011)

Gradually convincing the wife to let me buy more bits of kit


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

The thing i've found with the other half is that they are the first to object to the spending of money on such 'sad' interests... Their also the first to sit there very happy with a cup of pure brilliance!

How long you had the setup for and how's it going?


----------



## Danielowenuk (Aug 12, 2011)

Bought the gaggia about 6 months ago, then milk jug, shot glasses, thermometer etc.

Bought supermarket ground for about the first month, then found a local roaster with a great variety, but still pre ground.

Recently added the grinder (from another forum member). And changed to a non pressurised basket. That's made a HUGE difference.

Need a proper tamper next and probably a steam wand upgrade.

As for the missus fortunately she is a big coffee lover just like me, but slightly less willing to pay to improve the experience.


----------

